# JNLP - Unable to launch the application



## dior (26. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Prog welches ich über Intranet von einem internen Server aus starten möchte.
Wenn ich mit Webstart die jnlp Datei aufrufe kommt die Application Error Meldung :Unable to launch the application

Ich kann das umgehen in dem ich in den Java Einstellungen: Java Control Panel -> Settings -> den Haken bei "Keep temporary files on my computer"  herausnehme... dann würde es funkionieren aber... wegen anderer Anwendungen die dann nichtmehr laufen weil sie den Haken hier brauchen kann ich das nicht umstellen.

Wie sonst kann ich das Problem lösen?
Bitte dringend um eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Guest2 (26. Jul 2012)

Moin,

in dem Fenster mit der JNLP Fehlermeldung gibt es bestimmt auch ein Tap mit Details. Dort sollte es den Grund der Fehlermeldung geben und ggf. den dazugehörigen Stacktrace.

"Unable to launch the application" ist viel zu unspezifisch, um Vermutungen aufstellen zu können.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## tagedieb (26. Jul 2012)

Eine von zahlreichen Vermutungen wäre die Temp Files sind korrupt. Probier's mal mit Cache löschen


----------



## dior (26. Jul 2012)

Komisch, ich kämpfe seit Tagen mit dem Problem aber jetzt kann ich es plötzlich nichtmehr reproduzieren.... habe heute irgendwann mal den Cache geleert... aber das hatte ich schon mehrmals gemacht! komisch

Ich melde mich sobald es nichtmehr funktioniert 

danke!


----------



## dior (26. Jul 2012)

So, den Fehler gibt es ja doch noch 


Hier die Fehlermeldungen im Detail:

Startdatei


> <jnlp href="http://172.22.1.38/wiki/StObjekte/dist/launch.jnlp" spec="1.0+">
> <information>
> <title>StromObjekte</title>
> <vendor>test</vendor>
> ...



Ausnahme


> com.sun.deploy.net.FailedDownloadException: Ressource konnte nicht geladen werden: file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/test/Lokale Einstellungen/Temporary Internet Files/Content.IE5/MXPUC4RM/StObjekte.jar
> at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
> ...



Umbrochene Ausnahme


> java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\test\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MXPUC4RM\StObjekte.jar (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
> at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
> at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
> at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
> ...



Konsole


> Java Web Start 10.5.1.255
> JRE-Version verwenden 1.7.0_05-b05 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
> Benutzer-Home-Verzeichnis = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\test
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## tagedieb (26. Jul 2012)

> com.sun.deploy.net.FailedDownloadException



Läuft der Server und sind die Jars vorhanden? Kannst du die Jars manuel runterladen?
Bin mir nicht sicher wo die Jars liegen müssen. Funktioniert einer der beiden Links?

http://172.22.1.38/wiki/StObjekte/dist/StObjekte.jar
http://172.22.1.38/StObjekte.jar


----------



## dior (26. Jul 2012)

Ja, mit http://172.22.1.38/dokuwiki/StObjekte/dist/StObjekte.jar 
kann ich die jar herunterladen....


----------



## Guest2 (26. Jul 2012)

Hm, keine Codebase? Was passiert, wenn Du etwa das ausprobierst?

[c]<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="http://172.22.1.38/wiki/StObjekte/dist/" href="launch.jnlp">[/c]

Wobei ich vermute, dass Dein Verzeichnisbaum etwa so aussieht:
http://172.22.1.38/wiki/StObjekte/dist/launch.jnlp
http://172.22.1.38/wiki/StObjekte/dist/StObjekte.jar 
http://172.22.1.38/wiki/StObjekte/dist/lib/beansbinding-1.2.1.jar 
usw.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## dior (26. Jul 2012)

Cool, das scheint geholfen zu haben 

Habe in der jnlp Datei so wie beschrieben die codebase hinzugefügt.

vorher:
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="no"?> 
<jnlp href="http://172.22.1.38/wiki/StObjekte/dist/launch.jnlp" spec="1.0+"> [/XML]

nacher:
[XML]?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="no"?> 
<jnlp codebase="http://172.22.1.38/wiki/StObjekte/dist/" href="launch.jnlp" spec="1.0+"> 
    <information> [/XML]


Vielen Dank! 

Hoffentlich war das die Lösung! sonst mache ich das Thema wieder auf!

:toll:


----------

